# Which tire should I roll with this time ?



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok on our 420 rancher I have a 3" stretch and 2" lift with a 35 percent reduction I ran 28 ol2 skinny on it and it dug bad didn't like how it was on that sra seemed like my paddles pulled me through everything.....so I am debating going with all wide 28 ol2 or a 29.5 terminator......I am leaning towards terms just cuz I never had them but don't wanna get them and they gum up everywhere cuz this bike is mostly for mud not trails


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

terms....because you know you want to try them....


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

my friend (who has since given the bike to my brother) put wide GBC gators on his 420. they are only 26s i think, but i've never really seen him get stuck, he was a big guy but with the cooler on the back would float the bike if he wanted to. My brother who is a hell of a lot smaller has only gotten stuck due to inexperience. 

so might wanna give them a try, dunno if they make 28s tho.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Gators ain't gonna cut it we ride in the nastiest stuff we can find


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Go on and stick w/ laws. You know they are the best. Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That's kinda what I am leaning to Jon so might as well.....just can't knock a term til I try one lol......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

From what I've heard as long as what you're in has a good bottom you're fine. Don't fare as well in the really soft stuff...

Others might say different but... I dunno, since I've never had a set. I know we have a review thread here somewhere for them.


----------



## Hippy Mudder (May 6, 2014)

I run 28" Mega's and they get me wherever I wanna go and cost is not as bad. Just my opinion.


----------



## roughy88 (May 2, 2014)

Laws are betterthan law2 less wight and alot more clean out but if u want more wheel speed try the xlite friend has them on his foreman 500 and they do great. Terms are great on sxs not so much on atv


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Jons right, Outlaws for sure. Terms to me arent a true mud tire, friend of mine has 32"s on his maverick and they aren't really impressive not to mention skinnies all the way around is most of the time useless UNLESS you only ride hard bottom mud..

I wouldnt say do all wides either.. don't know your size and weight as far as weighing the bike down but you don't want to float, wides in the front is usually overkill depending on the bike, weight distribution etc.. Skinny wide combo is usually the best combo although all wides could benefit you.. again like all skinnies they have a specific purpose.

Im not an SRA expert but from my experience in owning one, the widest tires possible in the back seem to work substantially better, the wider they are the less room the rear end can get hooked up on. And with axle paddles combo'd with wides in the back.. pretty much unstoppable.


----------



## HoCho (Dec 9, 2013)

Just went out for a little muddin last Saturday. Ran my new Mudder InLaws 30''x10''x14'' on HD 3s WOW very impressive.









New heads polished, Valves, heavy springs , boring the cylinders , new pistons 11.5.1 high compression, Heavy duty crank ,bearing, Hot Cam Stage 1, HMF Full Performance Series exhaust, Complete rejecting of Carb. Dynatek Performance CDI, Snorkel, 2'' lift 4130 Chromoly racing tie rods with hem ends. Throttle & Choke cable, wheel bearing, Ball Joints JFJ Stage 3 Mudder InLaws 30"x10"x14" on HD 3's


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I went with the 28 ol2


----------

